# Insulating HVAC ductwork in garage?



## lucymiella (Mar 20, 2012)

*No ideas at all?*

No ideas from anyone? Uh oh...is it that big a mess? 

Makes me nervous that no one's got any suggestions!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would prefer to see it (as a potential buyer) inside a bulk head and sealed off from any fumes.

If you don't go that route, pull down that old stuff and seal all the seams with mastic and re-cover with new insulation.


----------



## lucymiella (Mar 20, 2012)

*Type of insulation to use?*

Unfortunately, clearances are super-tight btwn ductwork, light fixtures and garage door openers. Really wish the original installation had been done differently, but that was long before us...

So bulkhead is probably not our preferred option.

Any recommendations on which type of insulation to go with since it's so visible? 

(ex: self-adhesive foam and foil, fiberglass blanket, etc.)


----------



## pleokumo (May 5, 2014)

I would like to bump this thread as I am working through something similar. 

How would one go about insulating ductwork in a garage? Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

pleokumo said:


> I would like to bump this thread as I am working through something similar. How would one go about insulating ductwork in a garage? Thank you.


You can insulate it with anything that would be applicable but you absolutely would first want to make sure that all the ductwork was properly sealed so that there was no crossover between the fumes coming out of the garage in the ductwork itself.


----------



## pleokumo (May 5, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> You can insulate it with anything that would be applicable but you absolutely would first want to make sure that all the ductwork was properly sealed so that there was no crossover between the fumes coming out of the garage in the ductwork itself.


thanks for your response. how would i ensure that the ductwork is properly sealed before insulating?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tape, mastic, caulking/sealant, etc.


----------



## pleokumo (May 5, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Tape, mastic, caulking/sealant, etc.


Gotcha. I thought you meant something otherwise, that makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

hire a contractor to do work so it's done professionally and guaranteed and transfer incurred cost to selling price of home. 

there's going to be other issues due to leakage/saturation between airs such as rust. me thinks.


----------

